# The V



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Is there slush or shelf ice on the V? Temp gauge down to 32.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

It is pretty much locked up


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I was there yesterday, plenty of shelf ice, but where I was had open water. I was there for a couple hours and didn't do any good. Other people I talked to said the same thing.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Tom and I also hit the v yesterday and found plenty of open water. Fishing was slow but we both managed to go 2 for 3 including one 31.5 in male 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## UpTheCreek (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks, guys. Based on the locked up report, I went to the Rock and was 1/1 today.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I was there today. A couple holes were completely iced over. Its only a matter of time til its completely frozen : (

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Where at Justin? Low? Middle? High?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Where at Justin? Low? Middle? High?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Low

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Caught a spawned out female. V is done for the year see you out East!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Fishman said:


> Caught a spawned out female. V is done for the year see you out East!


Not spawned out








posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

I was there yesterday , some of the best looking spots in the section i was on were either iced over or just made impossible to fish without drifting into ice. I could actually see ice forming in places on my way out that wasnt there on my way in.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I almost had a huge section busted out but one more step and I would have gone under

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Caught a spawned out female. V is done for the year see you out East!


Thats quite a statement considering the spawn hasnt begun yet


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Don't u guys know NOT to take Tom seriously by now?





Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Don't u guys know NOT to take Tom seriously by now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean the squigwigglers are not hatching year round? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

yonderfishin said:


> Thats quite a statement considering the spawn hasnt begun yet


Yea, it's already over!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

thephildo0916 said:


> Yea, it's already over!


Lol right on u and justin are sooo right 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

